# Which FemaleGuys: Body Type do you find most attractive?



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

-a Skinny







-b Slender/Semi Thick







-c Fit/Semi Muscular







-d Thick







-e Fat/Chubby

BTW, Click pics to enlarge.

Edit: I see I messed up with the thread title...darn. I'm asking guys what body type on a woman are you most attracted to?


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

A or B...they look really similar to me :con


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

H3ll to the YES! *D* All the way baby!:clap


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

B, curves an such.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

it seems like a trick question. C is easily the hottest for me.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

andy1984 said:


> it seems like a trick question. C is easily the hottest for me.


yea...sometimes, i see girls like that in the gym.And while i admit the aesthetic is niiice.It doesn't turn me ON like *D* does.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

^And there are way more types.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

extremly said:


> These are kinda bad example pictures


it's simply a question of which type is MOST attractive...not necessarily ideally attractive.And, yea it sucks...i couldn't find D in a bikini.


----------



## Losti (Aug 23, 2012)

This is actually a tough one . . . . and I dunno if the OP is purposely playing mind games here haha. I voted for B, but take that back. If there was a girl between B and D, that would get my vote. C and A have visible abdominable muscles which I do not like.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

extremly said:


> Agreed, the first three to me look like the same form.
> 
> Idk why but they look a bit alike OP (at least the first 3). Since they are taken from different angles there is no consistency to compare the body types. Is really hard to say if any of these are even different people
> 
> Is none of that read my reply


ok well, yea...the choices could have been better....

A. Is the skinny type
B. Slender
C. Fit/slightly muscular
D.Thick
E.Fat


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

None.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> None.


These bodies are ugly to you?

Honestly, I think there ALL attractive, but I just listed the one that turns me on MOST.


----------



## orsomething (Feb 14, 2014)

is this type considered thick to men?


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Yes ^
Of course there are degrees of thickness.


----------



## Steinerz (Jul 15, 2013)

These are all men? I mean C has chest hair so.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Steiner of Thule said:


> These are all men?


No...typo in the title.


----------



## octodoc (Dec 25, 2012)

Hrmm...picture wise I like something between B and C. But if we're going by descriptions "fit" is good (is this a trick question? lol). Fit meaning healthy looking, not too skinny, but not fat. 

And of course there's other body types, but given the options, that wasn't the question, lol.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

the collector said:


> View attachment 46865
> -b Slender/Semi Thick


 This is the one that comes closest for me.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

B. I enjoy a bit of curves and thickness, but not to the point where she starts looking like a bag of cellulite.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

orsomething's pic looks fairly average build especially top half what is 'thick' about her? Or maybe it's because I'm browsing on phone


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

(Horribly bias) women with thick thighs and a big round thing in your face.

Out of these B.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

C, easy.


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Being in the low range of ideal weight is semi-thick?



orsomething said:


> is this type considered thick to men?


Apparently by some. I've talked to some girls who insist they are thick despite looking like that as well.
It's a pretty ridiculous standard though. I think it's more prevalent on certain internet forums and certain circles though. There are many who would never dream of calling that thick.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Milco said:


> Being in the low range of ideal weight is semi-thick?
> 
> Apparently by some. I've talked to some girls who insist they are thick despite looking like that as well.
> It's a pretty ridiculous standard though. I think it's more prevalent on certain internet forums and certain circles though. There are many who would never dream of calling that thick.


Thick does not mean fat in a negative way, it is more about being curvy in certain places. UD describes it like this.
_Thick
A woman with a perfect body, filled-in in places that are, by nature, designed to attract the opposite sex, such as the thighs, the hips, the breasts, and the most lovely part of all, the booty._


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

Stilla said:


> Thick does not mean fat in a negative way, it is more about being curvy in certain places. UD describes it like this.
> _Thick
> A woman with a perfect body, filled-in in places that are, by nature, designed to attract the opposite sex, such as the thighs, the hips, the breasts, and the most lovely part of all, the booty._


The real dictionary defines it as fat though and it's usually used synonymously with that. Thick is the opposite of thin.
And the people I've talked to used it in that sense as well, describing themselves as fat.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

missamanda said:


> I think you are just a fan of all women, OP.


haha, u know..ur right...just about
:teeth


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

Milco said:


> The real dictionary defines it as fat though and it's usually used synonymously with that. Thick is the opposite of thin.
> And the people I've talked to used it in that sense as well, describing themselves as fat.


Well, that's one of the reasons english can be a tough langugae.One word can have so many different meanings.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

orsomething said:


> is this type considered thick to men?


i don't really see this as thick in comparison to other girls posted as it. she pretty much has perfect portions imo. maybe is right on the cusp of thickness.

source: i'm not actually female


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Am I the only one confused by the thread title and poll questions? :um


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

TicklemeRingo said:


> Am I the only one confused by the thread title and poll questions? :um


I'm assuming it's supposed to be "Which female, guys:"


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

the collector said:


> These bodies are ugly to you?
> 
> Honestly, I think there ALL attractive, but I just listed the one that turns me on MOST.


They aren't ugly, but I don't care for the pics. If I had to choose one I would go with B.


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

crimeclub said:


> I'm assuming it's supposed to be "Which female, guys:"


it's suppose to be, guys: which female...


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

failoutboy said:


> Is there any way you could make it so we don't have to click to enlarge? I can't compare them like this...


i really wish i knew how....i just recently even learned _how_ to post images in this forum.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

lender/Semi Thick


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

orsomething said:


> is this type considered thick to men?


Feels like a trick question...


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

orsomething said:


> is this type considered thick to men?


Ideal for me. Dem Hispanics and their hot bodies....


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

OK..................who picked E?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Just noticed the thread title.. You mean like Andrej Pejic?










or Tamy Glauser?


----------



## the collector (Aug 15, 2010)

uke:falluke :no


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

Something like A by far. Also, with less tits, I like em flat


----------

